# Bucket hats



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

I prefer a little more protection from the sun and found that my string does not contact my straw farmers hat at full draw. If you watch the archers using bucket hats the string comes in contact with the brim. Having a larger hat with a stiff brim would interfere with the shot.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I see lots of bucket hats on recurve shooters at the competitions I attend


----------

